# Windows Photo Viewer Not Opening Images



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

So the title is pretty self explanatory. One day I could open my images just fine, the next day I couldn't. I've tried re-associating my default program to Windows Photo Viewer, and I have tried changing default programs to another program and back. They still will not open.

I transferred the photos to my laptop, they open just fine.

I have Googled the problem to try and find a fix on my own, but nothing has worked. I've tried the Microsoft "official" suggestion running the system file checker, and that returned no corrupted files. I also tried doing a system restore to a different date, no avail.

I am sure this is a stupid quick fix, I just cannot figure out what I need to do. Any help would be appreciated.

TSG report follows:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-3600 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5616 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6530D Graphics, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953639 MB, Free - 661742 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2ACD
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Right click on an image - Open with ->

If Windows Photo Viewer is in the list what happens when it is chosen? Does it launch, but not open the image?

What are some of the other choices in the list, and what happens when they are chosen?


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

No, I double click the image and the computer thinks for a couple seconds. Then nothing happens. No error messages, Photo Viewer doesn't open to a blank window, nothing.

I've used Chrome, Paint, and Photoshop to test default opening program and all three open just fine. When I switch back to Photo Viewer, it returns to the same problem.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I use Irfanview as my system default viewer to replace M$ Photo Viewer .. It works well with Photoshop in W7


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

I appreciate the suggestion, Noyb, but I have issues with stuff that randomly stops working. I want to know what is wrong so that I can fix it before I look for alternatives.

I haven't downloaded or changed any system settings lately. I tried a system restore, didn't help.

I gots to know!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I understand ... But just guessing ... Might be a registry issue ???
If you cant remove n reinstall, I wouldn't know how to fix it.

There's a lot more you can do with Irfanview than with anything provided by M$ ... 
If you understood the R Click context menu customization in my attachment


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

I do, I may check it out after I get this problem fixed. I don't believe you can re-install Microsoft Photo Viewer, I couldn't find anything by googling it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Snakeobich said:


> I do,


Requires editing the Irfanview registry .... It's sorta easy with some help 
W7 removed the ability to customize the context menu without "Hacking" ..
And W7 isn't smart enough to know that a psd is an Image


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

I have now started getting the error message "The remote procedure call failed" when I try to Right Click > Open With on images.

I have check Services and my RPC is set to Start & Automatic, and my RPC Locator is set to manual, which is what other websites said the settings should be.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, we need more info, go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste this cmd:-

sc queryex RpcSs > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please copy paste the notepad outcome here.

Next still at cmd prompt copy paste this cmd:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please copy paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Snakeobich (Feb 17, 2009)

*"sc queryex RpcSs > 0 & notepad 0" returned this the first time:*

[SC] EnumQueryServicesStatus:OpenService FAILED 1060:

The specified service does not exist as an installed service.

*And this the second time:*

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 900
FLAGS :

*"reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please copy paste the notepad outcome here." returns this:*

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSS
DisplayName REG_SZ @oleres.dll,-5010
Group REG_SZ COM Infrastructure
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
Description REG_SZ @oleres.dll,-5011
ObjectName REG_SZ NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ RpcEptMapper\0DcomLaunch
FailureActions REG_BINARY 00000000000000000000000001000000000000000200000060EA0000
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSS\Parameters
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSS\Security


----------

